# If you could choose any armor to have IRL which would it be?



## pocchama1996 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd choose Samus' Gravity suit. Its easily the best choice IMO.

If theres any armor you'd like to see as an option tell me in the comments below and i'll add it

EDIT: Added Pictures of each.

MJOLNIR Mark VI - Halo Series


Spoiler











Samus Varia suit - Metroid Series


Spoiler










Iron Man - Iron Man Movies


Spoiler










HEV Suit - Half Life Series


Spoiler










Zero's Armor - MegaMan Series


Spoiler










Batman's Armor - Batman Movies


Spoiler










StormTrooper Armor - Star Wars Movies


Spoiler










Marcus Fenix's Armor - Gears of War series


Spoiler










Gray Fox's Exoskeleton - Metal Gear Series


Spoiler










Misty's Short Shorts and Suspenders - Pokemon Anime


Spoiler










Guyver Armor - Guyver Anime


Spoiler










Jehuty Frame - Zone of the Enders


Spoiler


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2010)

None of the above. I would choose Misty's short shorts and suspenders


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 8, 2010)

For me Iron Man with the smarts to make and improve it with it.


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 8, 2010)

Iron Man...

But I am not sure I would be a super hero, I might just use it to make money lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 8, 2010)

It almost seems unfair with the iron man suit up there.


----------



## imshortandrad (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm lovin' me some Star Wars.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd go with Halo armor.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd choose the Guyver armour, could you add it in?


----------



## pocchama1996 (Nov 8, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> I'd choose the Guyver armour, could you add it in?



done


----------



## Rasas (Nov 8, 2010)

To many good ones to choose from.

Ghost's Armor Ability to phase out to take no damage and go invisible as well as a couple of ranged weapons
Mystile so you dodge physical and magically attacks automatically also take less damage
Then again Booster Gold has time travel I think not sure but time travel is pretty much one of the best

Ya, Booster Gold Armor since time travel is pretty much the most kick ass thing besides the planet killing or phasing ones.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Nov 8, 2010)

Isn't Booster Gold just some guy who used a time machine and wears tights. Not really an Armor there


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

Halo series armor would be effin' awesome


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd have the Kamina armor.
None.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 8, 2010)

Jehuty frame from Zone of the Enders!


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 8, 2010)

Samus' Varia suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or possibly Zero's armor


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Shame you picked Stormtroopers rather then Darth Vader suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Batman pwns the chart imo


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2010)

Darth Vader's suit would be a bit hard to put on.


----------



## monkat (Nov 8, 2010)

Without a doubt, Misty's shorts and suspenders. Show off my nice legs.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 8, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Without a doubt, Misty's shorts and suspenders. Show off my nice legs.


When they are as hairy as your chest.. No thanks..


----------



## Westside (Nov 8, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 8, 2010)

It was either Halo, Samus, or Ironman. I chose Ironman because I like the color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Picture above my post = eww


----------



## mameks (Nov 8, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







That is truly disturbing...


----------



## monkat (Nov 8, 2010)

Pffft.

Y'all just jealous.


----------



## Balee56 (Nov 8, 2010)

This.


----------



## Javacat (Nov 8, 2010)

Samus' suit would be awesome, but doesn't it like... fuse with her body..... I don't think I'd like that bit. Plus, I don't have boobs. Or moobs. Guess I'll have to make do with Iron Man's armor


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 9, 2010)

Alphonse Elric's armor, no doubt!

PS
why didn't kwartel think of that???


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2010)

Whatever the fuck that dude's wearing in Vanquish.

/endthread.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 9, 2010)

The Half-Life HEV suit, or the Varia suit. I can't decide.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 9, 2010)

Guyver armor.. That's badass


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 9, 2010)

Zero.

The only male who will EVER look badass with a long ponytail.

His armor is awesome too.


----------



## Hachibei (Nov 9, 2010)

Jehuty, because it's less of a "suit of armor" and more of a GIANT ROBOT.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 9, 2010)

I chose Imperial Inquisition Grey Knight Armor.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 9, 2010)

Samus' suit.
But I like Jehuty (Zoe) too
And Jin roh/Red spectacles/Stray dog (but it's not a full armor, legs are unprotected, it's more for his gun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2010)

Definitely the varia suit... only a manlier version...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 9, 2010)

The OBVIOUS choice HAS to be a SPANDEX/SPEEDO!!!









-edit-
So I posted before I could actually find my picture (but I have it now).



Spoiler: If I could have any armor, I would get this


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 9, 2010)

Marine Armor From Starcraft/ Starcraft 2. Even though your fat as hell, its indestructible Almost.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 9, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Marine Armor From Starcraft/ Starcraft 2. Even though your fat as hell, its indestructible Almost.




Don't Terran Marines get massacred by spikes, acid, huge mandibles, psyblades, photon cannons, etc??? Should I continue?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing, because you're weak if you have to resort to wearing armour.

Then again, if you're not wearing anything, you'll be dead in seconds if you don't watch out.

...

Challenge accepted.


----------



## outgum (Nov 10, 2010)

Zero's Suit Bitches


----------



## iFish (Nov 10, 2010)

I know it's not in the list but

You guys remember the yellow armor from Spy Kids 3D? That Junie wore?

I want that armor. It's fucking epic


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I know it's not in the list but
> 
> You guys remember the yellow armor from Sky Kids 3D? That Junie wore?
> 
> I want that armor. It's fucking epic


Don't you mean Spy Kids?

Wow, someone else remembered that movie too...


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 10, 2010)

if you wear this you are invincible green man all the way.


----------



## iFish (Nov 10, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, Yeah. Sorry


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 10, 2010)

MJOLNIR.

You can keep your big, puffy shoulders, Samus; I'm not Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 10, 2010)

How am I not surprised that the Varia suit is winning?

I'd actually pick this:

http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Det...iverseid=209117


----------



## Raiser (Nov 10, 2010)

Batman's armor cuz when it was first introduced in Batman Begins... I was like.. "I want one".

Too awesome.


----------

